# Pb son entre Apple TV et Télé



## netgus (30 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Ma télé n'est plus toute jeune, mais elle dispose d'un connecteur HDMI. L'image est très correcte, mais quand je veux regarder des YouTube, je suis obligé de mettre le son à fond pour pouvoir l'entendre. Deuxième point, si je veux utiliser Airplay, le son est très bas et hachuré.

J'ai un Airport et je voulais savoir si je pouvais faire que le son sorte sur le Airport et non sur les enceintes de la télé. Je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire. J'ai bien sélectionné Airport dans Airplay de l'Apple TV.

Si quelqu'un a une petite idée, je suis preneur, sinon, je me disais que je pouvais peut-être utiliser un adaptateur HDMI vers du RCA pour pouvoir splitter la vidéo et le son.

FYI, j'utilise le câble Apple HDMI.

Bon, je suis à court d'idées...

Merci pour vos idées.


----------



## netgus (31 Décembre 2013)

En complément de ce que j'ai déjà écrit, j'aimerais poser quelques questions.

Pourquoi l'Apple TV sort le son par le câble HDMI et non sur sa connexion sur son connecteur ?
Peut-on changer ça quelque part ?
Pourquoi quand j'utilise Airplay avec l'Apple TV le son sort uniquement vers les enceintes et non vers la télé ?
Sur l'Apple TV, on peut régler l'HDMI. Pour le moment il est en auto. Faut-il le changer ou faire des tests ?
Quelqu'un aurait-il une configuration matérielle (câble, convertisseur, etc) à me proposer...


----------



## bolduran (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour 
Dans les parametres generaux /son de l'appletv tu peux choisir le airport pour faire sortir le son de ton appletv sur une autres sources et tu peux modifier le volume egalement


----------



## netgus (2 Janvier 2014)

Merci bolduran,

Dans le menu général, je ne trouve pas le moyen de choisir une autre source ou même de modifier le volume. D'ailleurs, le volume, je ne le trouve nulle part.

Je peux faire une association de mon Airport dans le menu Airplay.

Attention, mon Apple TV est un 3.


----------



## bolduran (3 Janvier 2014)

Desole c'est dans la partie Airplay plutot autant pour moi


----------

